# The airmans manor..you only live twice



## Mikeymutt (Dec 16, 2017)

Back in the summer I made a few visits to this Manor House.home of the local legend Ken Wallis.when dauntless had spotted an article on the manor I went to look.as I was looking at the number on the board on the the gates.when an older man walked up with his dog and unlocked the gates.i enquired about taking photos of the house and he said its open on Wednesdays.i said sadly I am at work.he said I could come back the weekend.so me dauntless and janovitch turned up.and he opened the gates and took us too the house.he opened it up and left us to it.we spent quite a while in the house.we went back to the mans house and it turned out his wife was lens daughter.we sat and chatted for ages.i then went back a few weeks later with Christine and Maxine and Marlon and we spent longer there this time and went back there house and had drinks.the daughter telling us stories with a smile of her father.the guy was a genius at engineering as we witnessed.she picked vegetables from the garden for us.i have remained in touch with them.and gave them copies of my photos.the house has now been sold.ken Wallis was born in Ely in 1916 and took an early interest in engineering,building a motorbike when he was eleven.he joined the airforce when war broke out and even though he had eyesight problems he wangled his way in.he flew 28 bomber missions and was heavily decorated.he retired from the RAF in 1964 and retired to norfolk.he is known for building gyrocopters and famously built little Nellie what was used in the James Bond you only live twice.he built thirty copters in total.they are now housed at RAF shuttle worth.we saw the hangars were they were built he had two workshops in the house.one were he produced the components and a woodwork shop were he crafted propellers.he died in 2013 aged 97 and was flying up to a few years before his death.the house laid derelict since and we were told he had no interest in anything that was everyday,but was focused on what he enjoyed.a memorial was held at buckenham airfield were about five thousand people turned up.i feel privileged to have seen the house.and even more to get a personal insight into his life.prob one of my favourite explores from a personal level.the couple were so lovely and welcoming.this is my last report of this year so will wish you all a merry Christmas and stay safe if out over the festive period,and look forward to more great reports from you all next year







the grand entrance hall led to several reception rooms













this room had the most unusual toilet






















some sort of eastern themed room

































































































the kitchen area was one of my favourite rooms with lovely light through the original wood shutter.all the shutters and windows are original and need to be replaced like for like due to the graded status.













they even still had the servants bells above the door







a few cellar shots













kens downstairs workshop were he did his precision work.lots of you only live twice memorabilia about.







the kitchen then led on to what would be the general storage working rooms and what looked to be an annexe.maybe for workers of the house in days gone by
















out the back was a little courtyard for with potting sheds.prob used for growing all there own stuff







out the back is the barns and stables.these are highly listed above everything.there was lots of bits and bobs and old bikes.the attic room was lovely though


























































I hope you enjoyed a tour of this house.there is lots more history on ken online.i was given a book by the family on ken which I will treasure.hopefully dauntless will do his repot soon.and what a chance meeting with the owners one sunny summer night


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 16, 2017)

Jeez, Knowing full well what your pictures already look like. This has still managed to surprise me with what you've put on here. Defiantly an 11/10 from me.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 16, 2017)

Thank you dauntless I had plenty of time here.it was a lovely place though and very relaxed


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 16, 2017)

One of the best,thank you


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 17, 2017)

lovely shots especially with the door handle leading ur eyes into the room, you done a grand job!


----------



## smiler (Dec 17, 2017)

All that And a 26G Belfast, what a way to end a year of nosing, Merry Christmas Mikey &#55358;&#56610;


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you all just returned from there and heard more stories and saw a bit of lead cut from the roof and it had the roofers name and dated 1938 and wrote on it was "will war start"..and it did


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 17, 2017)

Lovely report mate, saw this on FB first but glad you did the same write up. You are one of the best contributors to this forum, your pics are amazing, and the fact you can just be yourself and get into places like this with an occasional blessing says a lot about you as a person. Keep it up mate, I dread to see what you pull out of the bag in 2018!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice pictures and report. Lots of nice stuff around the barn such as the Dennis lawnmower, I wonder if it could start again. The house is in good condition just need a spot of paint and decorating. I noticed nice big rooms and each room had a theme to it, plain or Victorian or East. Next year I'll be sitting my Gyro-copter flying licence, hopefully...... Thanks for posting this one and have a good one.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 17, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Lovely report mate, saw this on FB first but glad you did the same write up. You are one of the best contributors to this forum, your pics are amazing, and the fact you can just be yourself and get into places like this with an occasional blessing says a lot about you as a person. Keep it up mate, I dread to see what you pull out of the bag in 2018!



Thank you brewtal that is too kind.i just try my luck and be polite and sell myself.its worked a fair few times too.and the occasional time it does not.hopefully lots more next year


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 17, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice pictures and report. Lots of nice stuff around the barn such as the Dennis lawnmower, I wonder if it could start again. The house is in good condition just need a spot of paint and decorating. I noticed nice big rooms and each room had a theme to it, plain or Victorian or East. Next year I'll be sitting my Gyro-copter flying licence, hopefully...... Thanks for posting this one and have a good one.



Thank you and good luck with your license I hope it goes well


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 17, 2017)

Blimey that's simply stunning!
Cant beat having a few bombs left in the garden too ;-)


----------



## andylen (Dec 17, 2017)

Cracking set of pics of a lovely place. Looks like you dad a real good mooch around. Well done.


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 18, 2017)

excellent find there Mikey,looks to have been a great place in its day


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 26, 2017)

Thank you all.hopefully it will be restored too it's former glory and not converted into something awful like flats or something


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 26, 2017)

What a fascinating story behind your visits Mikey, you were certainly in the right time right place that day! Why don't these things ever happen to me...I just get "wot u doin ere, get out, plods on his way" kinda luck

Looks a beautiful building, have to comment on that glorious toilet, never seen such a delicately patterned one oh and the Aga too...smashin that A fab way to end your busy year Mikey, really enjoyed that report


----------



## Tupilaq (Dec 27, 2017)

What an absolute beauty! Thank you.


----------



## Richard Davies (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice pictures, some chintzy decor on display.


----------



## Snailsford (Dec 30, 2017)

Wow, amazing photos...

What do you use to edit your photos with mikey if you don’t mind me asking ?


----------



## Potter (Jan 4, 2018)

Great stuff. And yes, that toilet is great.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 7, 2018)

How splendid
Thanks for posting this its lovely


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 7, 2018)

Great photos, Mikey.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 8, 2018)

Snailsford said:


> Wow, amazing photos...
> 
> What do you use to edit your photos with mikey if you don’t mind me asking ?



Thank you.i just use photomatix and my ipad


----------



## Ha.zel (Jan 9, 2018)

Amazing report Mikey, absolutely beautiful building! I really do love the decor and that toilet.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 11, 2018)

Sat rather speechless after being shown that place, what a superb piece of history, hope the new owners appreciate it


----------

